# Who new the State Fair could be so expensive



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

After $150 on admission, rides & food for the family...I just had to have this goat!










*Fairland Farm Rainbow Reef
born 4/11/13
*

*Sire: Kaapio Acres SOG Disco Inferno
*Grand Sire: Kaapio Acres Son of a Gun
Great Grand Sire:* CH/PGCH* Brush Creek Smokin Gun
Great Grand Dam: Kaapio Acre's BT Rhodora
Grand Dam: Kaapio Acres AD Hot Tamale
Great Grand Sire: Rosasharn UP Andromida
Great Grand Dam: *CH* Kaapio Acres Hot Cholula
* Dam: Fairland Farm DP Fiji
*Grand Sire: Kaapio Acres Dr Pepper
Great Grand Sire: *CH/PGCH* Kaapio Acres Tidal Wave
Great Grand Dam:* CH* Kaapio Acres Bambi
Grand Dam:* PGCH* Fairland Farm HP China Doll
Great Grand Sire: *CH/MCH* Kaapio Acres HH Hanky Panky
Great Grand Dam: Kaapio Acres RB Red Lucy​​


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

LOL, so cute.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

ha ha ha. She's adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't have nor can I afford to obtain any other kid goats. My plan is to put a tiny gate in the quarantine / breeding pen (that of course we were going to finish on sunday and now must be built..er....NOW!) so that she can get away from teh rest of the herd if she wants and can be fed separately and sleep in there if she wants. 

I'm also toying with getting a rag from my herdqueen's recently weaned and sold buckling (a friend owns him) and rubbing it all over this doeling so she smells like something the boss might like...

Thoughts?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

IT GOT WORSE!!!! My favorite goat, like EVER, who I claimed a doeling out of but then hadn't been exposed to the buck was put up for sale by our friends today...and gulp...I um, bought her, I think....Mind you we have BACKYARD goats...like in a city, as in .33 acres...and I now own SEVEN goats...(meaning more than just my buck will have to go stay at my country friend's house) Our beloved pet starter goats who really have little to offer in terms of milk or genes are going to have to move over...








Nebit is going to be ours too! She's going to have to learn to pack, because I need another pack goat...










Patch of Pines Egyptian Nebit
Born: 4/4/2012

Sire: Alize The Way Forward *B
(Sire: Alize Kharm Personified *B X Dam: SGCH AZ Apache Valley Pride and Joy 1*M)
Dam: SG Ain-Ash-Shams TB Pleione 1*M
(Sire: Saada Bearly Adonijah X Dam: Ain-Ash-Shams Beltane)
Registered ADGA

*Show Wins:*
ADGA
1 x 1st & 1 x 7th​


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl!


----------

